# Lieutenant David Charles Gann



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Lieutenant David Charles Gann 
*Sequatchie County Sheriff's Office
Tennessee*
End of Watch: Tuesday, February 17, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 48
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* 624
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, February 17, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Lieutenant David Gann was killed in an automobile accident when his vehicle collided with the rear of a tractor trailer on Highway 111.

Lieutenant Gann, who served as the SRO for the at Sequatchie County High School, was en route to the sheriff's office to retrieve his patrol car at the time of the crash.

Lieutenant Gann had served with the agency for 6 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Sequatchie County Sheriff's Office
351 Fredonia Road
Suite A
Dunlap, TN 37327

Phone: (423) 949-7750

_*Please contact the Sequatchie County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Lt. Gann


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest In Peace Lt. Gann.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace Lt. Gann


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Rip


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Lt. Gann


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

RIP Lt.


----------

